# Asmodus Minikin



## Vapington (30/3/16)

So I just got one of these and am quite disappointed  It hits so softly. I vape my dual 24g nichrome build religiously (mostly in a doge V3) and have tried it on many devices, screw onto the minikin and fire it at 90W - now I have just taken this rda off an IPV4 (IPV5 510 broke) and VT133 which both deliver an accurate 90W and good vape and this minikin feels like it is on 60W. Worked out I am within my batteries amp range (tried VTC4s and LG HG2s). 
I even tried the same setup on an IPV D2 at 75W with an LG HG2 and that vape was identical to the minikin at 120W 

Does anyone else notice this? I couldn't believe how poor it vaped after everyone going mad about them but it delivers a vape like a single 18650 mod struggling at high wattage


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

I can't say I have noticed that? Mind you I only really vape in the 20-40 watt range... except when I played with the Moonshot on the right.


----------



## Vapington (30/3/16)

Have you compared the Moonshot vape with other mods at the same wattage? Mine has such a distinct difference in performance, a single 18650 at significantly lower wattage of 75W should not be delivering the same vape as a dual 18650 mod at 120W

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (30/3/16)

Really? Geez you must have got a dud cause mine hits 10% stronger than other mods i have bro!


----------



## Vapington (30/3/16)

Well then what can we do @sirvape


----------



## blujeenz (30/3/16)

Vapington said:


> Have you compared the Moonshot vape with other mods at the same wattage? Mine has such a distinct difference in performance, a single 18650 at significantly lower wattage of 75W should not be delivering the same vape as a dual 18650 mod at 120W


Definitely doesnt sound right, time for some voltage measurements.
Compare the O/P volts on display with actual volts delivered using either a DMM that reads pwm dc signals or something similar to a Smok Omnitester.
If those readings pass muster then measure again under load, omnitester does that too.
Quick calc at http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/watt-volt-amp-calculator.htm


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Really? Geez you must have got a dud cause mine hits 10% stronger than other mods i have bro!



i agree, using both yours and ollies felt "stronger" than what my rolo was pushing out !


----------



## Vapington (30/3/16)

Ok so a little test:

Same RDA on both and photos taken whilst firing with the identical pair of LG HG2s:






According to Ohms Law, at 90W @ 0.37 ohms the voltage output should be 5.77V (Yihi board is spot on) and an amp draw of 15A. Ironically the one stating it is delivering more volts feels exceptionally weaker and that is quite inaccurate!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chezzig (30/3/16)

I Agree, Def Something Wrong! Mine is on less than what I use on my cuboid, I do only vape at 30W Max but on the Minikin , max is 25.
And the batteries last forever which is a huge plus.

Hope you get sorted asap @Vapington.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (30/3/16)

Dna200 for good measure haha. So it seems to be delivering nearly half a volt more than it should (kind of like what you guys are saying) BUT in my case it feels like the opposite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (30/3/16)

Vapington said:


> Dna200 for good measure haha. So it seems to be delivering nearly half a volt more than it should (kind of like what you guys are saying) BUT in my case it feels like the opposite
> View attachment 49631


Is it series or para batteries?


----------



## Vapington (30/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Is it series or para batteries?



Its a series regulated mod


----------



## GadgetFreak (30/3/16)

Absolutely no issues with mine. I feel it actually kicks harder then the selected wattage.


----------



## GerharddP (30/3/16)

Vapington said:


> Its a series regulated mod


Well may be that the mod suffers the same pitfall as the D2 in that it can not step down to below battery voltage. Take a multimeter put into DC voltage slot and put your probes on top of the post screws while firing the mod and then check the voltage


----------



## CloudmanJHB (30/3/16)

Sounds like theres an issue there, the one i have meets my rolo on every temp and wattage. 

Very strange, Craig and Hugo swear by these mods and I love it too. Let's see what the sirs have to say...


----------



## skola (30/3/16)

I don't think the Sirs have been officially tagged... @BigGuy @Sir Vape


----------



## BigGuy (30/3/16)

@Vapington Hi mate send it back to us and lets have a look at it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

